# Aiutatemi per favore



## lutezia (13 Settembre 2016)

Ho 50 anni. Con mia moglie ci conosciamo da quando ne avevamo 10. Siamo sempre stati insieme. Una splendida famiglia, due figli di 14 e 13 anni che adoriamo, mai un litigio. Abbiamo dei buoni lavori, ottimi amici, vita sociale ottima, con belle vacanze e passatempi e ci siamo sempre amati con la complicità e l’affetto che contraddistingue chi si conosce da una vita ed ha sempre condiviso tutto. Non voglio autoincensarmi ma sono sempre stato un marito e padre esemplare. L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi...ma ho sempre pensato che fosse una fisiologica conseguenza dell’età e della nostra lunga storia.
Improvvisamente, la scorsa primavera, vedo mia moglie uscire da un albergo a ore con il pediatra di famiglia, anch’egli sposato con due figli. Le settimane seguenti la seguo o la faccio seguire e scopro che si incontrava con lui quasi tutti i pomeriggi: in auto, in motel, negli studi medici, ecc.
Dopo qualche mese decido di parlarle in modo del tutto civile, con calma ed equilibrio. Rimango sorpreso dalla sua reazione che è tranquilla e composta (“sono cose che capitano”, “è successo anche a me”, “lui è così attraente”…). Mi dice che è stata una doppia vita parallela e che, come io non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia, anche lei non ha mai mancato. Capisco che lei ha sempre vissuto questa storia come un hobby e ci accordiamo per rinsaldare i nostri rapporti che, in effetti stanno procedendo bene.
Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!! Decido di incontrare il pediatra che si mostra pentito e deciso a troncare. Quando gli faccio capire che sono in possesso di registrazioni che lo riguardano mentre prescrive terapie al telefono mentre si fa fare delle fellatio in strada provo pena per lui.
Nel frattempo accuso dei malesseri mai provati, attacchi di panico e problemi psichiatrici. Non ho mai parlato con nessuno di questa disgrazia. Non so cosa fare, come andare avanti, non so se perdonare e dimenticare oppure se lasciarla e rifarmi una vita. Nonostante tutto forse la amo ancora. Ho tanto bisogno di un consiglio e di aiuto.
Per piacere, chi può mi dia un consiglio, un suggerimento…Grazie


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2016)

Benvenuto .....situazione tremenda. Forse hai bisogno di un aiuto più serio di quello che puoi trovare in un forum


----------



## lutezia (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Benvenuto .....situazione tremenda. Forse hai bisogno di un aiuto più serio di quello che puoi trovare in un forum


Ti ringrazio. Purtroppo uno psicologo mi ha preventivato una spesa di quasi 2000 euro e questo è un altro problema...


----------



## patroclo (13 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Purtroppo uno psicologo mi ha preventivato una spesa di quasi 2000 euro e questo è un altro problema...


...vai tramite il tuo medico curante, ti fai fare una diagnosi e poi vedi cosa fare..... ci sono tanti centri convenzionati che offrono questo servizio.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!!


Che dire...


----------



## spleen (13 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni. Con mia moglie ci conosciamo da quando ne avevamo 10. Siamo sempre stati insieme. Una splendida famiglia, due figli di 14 e 13 anni che adoriamo, mai un litigio. Abbiamo dei buoni lavori, ottimi amici, vita sociale ottima, con belle vacanze e passatempi e ci siamo sempre amati con la complicità e l’affetto che contraddistingue chi si conosce da una vita ed ha sempre condiviso tutto. Non voglio autoincensarmi ma sono sempre stato un marito e padre esemplare. L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi...ma ho sempre pensato che fosse una fisiologica conseguenza dell’età e della nostra lunga storia.
> Improvvisamente, la scorsa primavera, vedo mia moglie uscire da un albergo a ore con il pediatra di famiglia, anch’egli sposato con due figli. Le settimane seguenti la seguo o la faccio seguire e scopro che si incontrava con lui quasi tutti i pomeriggi: in auto, in motel, negli studi medici, ecc.
> Dopo qualche mese decido di parlarle in modo del tutto civile, con calma ed equilibrio. Rimango sorpreso dalla sua reazione che è tranquilla e composta (“sono cose che capitano”, “è successo anche a me”, “lui è così attraente”…). Mi dice che è stata una doppia vita parallela e che, come io non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia, anche lei non ha mai mancato. Capisco che lei ha sempre vissuto questa storia come un hobby e ci accordiamo per rinsaldare i nostri rapporti che, in effetti stanno procedendo bene.
> Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!! Decido di incontrare il pediatra che si mostra pentito e deciso a troncare. Quando gli faccio capire che sono in possesso di registrazioni che lo riguardano mentre prescrive terapie al telefono mentre si fa fare delle fellatio in strada provo pena per lui.
> ...


Non so davvero cosa ci possa essere da ricostruire con una persona che mente per 10 anni. Poi la facenda della relazione per hobby, eddai, non si puo sentire.

Prendi atto che sei da solo, non da oggi, da 10 anni a questa parte, oggi solo lo hai scoperto. Pensa alla tua salute, curati ad ogni costo, pensa al tuo benessere e solo a quello, a te stesso e ai tuoi bisogni, lei e tutto il resto passano in secondo piano, anzi secondo me prima spariscono dalla tua vita meglio è.


----------



## sheldon (13 Settembre 2016)

*Chiamarlo hobby*

mi sembra minimizzante.
Tu sei per lei il buon padre di famiglia,la sicurezza,quello con cui fare sesso "indolente",l'altro l'attrazione,la trasgressione quotidiana e duratura.
Non ti ha mai fatto mancare niente?Dai,10 anni di palle,di incontri focosi con l'altro e di briciole con te etu la perdoni subito,lo consideri un hobby,accetti le sue risposte come se nulla fosse.
Magari è proprio questo lato del tuo carattere che la ha portata a questo,a farlo con un uomo piu' energico,piu' "risoluto",...poi dallo psicologo ci dovrebbe andare lei per prima,poi,ma poi tu.


----------



## lutezia (13 Settembre 2016)

Grazie per le risposte che mi state dando..avete tutti fatto centro e mi aiutate a riflettere su certe cose che una mente sconvolta come la mia può perdere di vista. Spero di avere ancora altri messaggi, intanto grazie di cuore, grazie davvero per l'aiuto!


----------



## Circe (13 Settembre 2016)

Ciao io non mi sento di darti consigli, ti dico solo che avrai bisogno di molto tempo per fare pace con il tuo cervello ( che ha innescato un meccanismo bastardo in seguito a quello che hai scoperto). Avrai giorni e giorni di paranoie. Di pensieri. Di ricordi che riaffiorano. La odierai e la riamerai. Ti chiederai se e' giusto rimanere o se sia giusto lasciare. Io sono dalla tua parte della barricata (mio marito x anni con la mia migliore amica) e ci sono passata. Servono anni di lavoro su se stessi. Oltre slla volonta di entrambi di andare avanti. 
Ps non ti far condizionare troppo da cio che scriveremo....qui ci sono traditori e traditrici che hanno sempre sostenuto che il tradimento non faceva male al coniuge ignaro e magari saranno proprio alcuni di loro a dirti di lasciare la moglie. Come ci saranno traditi che ti diranno di mandarla as un altro paese. Ma se hai bisogno di parlare fai bene a scrivere. Io qui ho ricevuto tanti pugni in faccia e qualche carezza....e mi hanno aiutati entrambi.
Poi sei giovane...reagisci prima possibile!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte che mi state dando..avete tutti fatto centro e mi aiutate a riflettere su certe cose che una mente sconvolta come la mia può perdere di vista. Spero di avere ancora altri messaggi, intanto grazie di cuore, grazie davvero per l'aiuto!


Brutta brutta storia.
Capisco. Io ho passato di peggio. Ho scelto la separazione e non mi sono pentita un secondo.
Ma ognuno ha un suo carattere, un proprio modo di vedere la solitudine, una personale condizione economica.
Però non puoi far finta che sia stata una cosa irrilevante.
Il preventivo del terapeuta che ti spaventa mi fa intuire che il problema economico non sia irrilevante. Potreste trovare una soluzione senza dover mettere la testa nella sabbia, soffocheresti.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni. Con mia moglie ci conosciamo da quando ne avevamo 10. Siamo sempre stati insieme. Una splendida famiglia, due figli di 14 e 13 anni che adoriamo, mai un litigio. Abbiamo dei buoni lavori, ottimi amici, vita sociale ottima, con belle vacanze e passatempi e ci siamo sempre amati con la complicità e l’affetto che contraddistingue chi si conosce da una vita ed ha sempre condiviso tutto. Non voglio autoincensarmi ma sono sempre stato un marito e padre esemplare. L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi...ma ho sempre pensato che fosse una fisiologica conseguenza dell’età e della nostra lunga storia.
> Improvvisamente, la scorsa primavera, vedo mia moglie uscire da un albergo a ore con il pediatra di famiglia, anch’egli sposato con due figli. Le settimane seguenti la seguo o la faccio seguire e scopro che si incontrava con lui quasi tutti i pomeriggi: in auto, in motel, negli studi medici, ecc.
> Dopo qualche mese decido di parlarle in modo del tutto civile, con calma ed equilibrio. Rimango sorpreso dalla sua reazione che è tranquilla e composta (“sono cose che capitano”, “è successo anche a me”, “lui è così attraente”…). Mi dice che è stata una doppia vita parallela e che, come io non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia, anche lei non ha mai mancato. Capisco che lei ha sempre vissuto questa storia come un hobby e ci accordiamo per rinsaldare i nostri rapporti che, in effetti stanno procedendo bene.
> Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!! Decido di incontrare il pediatra che si mostra pentito e deciso a troncare. Quando gli faccio capire che sono in possesso di registrazioni che lo riguardano mentre prescrive terapie al telefono mentre si fa fare delle fellatio in strada provo pena per lui.
> ...


Ciao 
10 anni è una vita parallela, sconcertante


----------



## MariLea (13 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...vai tramite il tuo medico curante, ti fai fare una diagnosi e poi vedi cosa fare.....* ci sono tanti centri convenzionati che offrono questo servizio*.


straquoto ermik!

non mi sento di dare consigli a chi sta così male,
mi spiace tanto Lutezia, un forte abbraccio!


----------



## Leda (13 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Lutezia!
Mi dispiace molto per quello che stai attraversando... un vero shock!
Ora è prioritario che tu metta te stesso e la tua serenità al primo posto, davanti a tutto e tutti. Stai accusando duramente il colpo e hai bisogno di essere aiutato e sorretto. Il tempo delle decisioni verrà più tardi.
Ora fatti consigliare dal tuo medico un consultorio o qualunque centro che offra supporto psicologico gratuito o a costi contenuti. Quando hai bisogno di sfogarti, noi ci siamo.
Coraggio! Fai un passettino alla volta...


:abbraccio:


----------



## riccardo1973 (14 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni. Con mia moglie ci conosciamo da quando ne avevamo 10. Siamo sempre stati insieme. Una splendida famiglia, due figli di 14 e 13 anni che adoriamo, mai un litigio. Abbiamo dei buoni lavori, ottimi amici, vita sociale ottima, con belle vacanze e passatempi e ci siamo sempre amati con la complicità e l’affetto che contraddistingue chi si conosce da una vita ed ha sempre condiviso tutto. Non voglio autoincensarmi ma sono sempre stato un marito e padre esemplare. L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi...ma ho sempre pensato che fosse una fisiologica conseguenza dell’età e della nostra lunga storia.
> Improvvisamente, la scorsa primavera, vedo mia moglie uscire da un albergo a ore con il pediatra di famiglia, anch’egli sposato con due figli. Le settimane seguenti la seguo o la faccio seguire e scopro che si incontrava con lui quasi tutti i pomeriggi: in auto, in motel, negli studi medici, ecc.
> Dopo qualche mese decido di parlarle in modo del tutto civile, con calma ed equilibrio. Rimango sorpreso dalla sua reazione che è tranquilla e composta (“sono cose che capitano”, “è successo anche a me”, “lui è così attraente”…). Mi dice che è stata una doppia vita parallela e che, come io non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia, anche lei non ha mai mancato. Capisco che lei ha sempre vissuto questa storia come un hobby e ci accordiamo per rinsaldare i nostri rapporti che, in effetti stanno procedendo bene.
> Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!! Decido di incontrare il pediatra che si mostra pentito e deciso a troncare. Quando gli faccio capire che sono in possesso di registrazioni che lo riguardano mentre prescrive terapie al telefono mentre si fa fare delle fellatio in strada provo pena per lui.
> ...


Quoto i consigli già dati da altri utenti: hai bisogno di un aiuto serio, la situazione è complicata per essere discussa su un forum, a mio parere....buona fortuna


----------



## lutezia (14 Settembre 2016)

Grazie di cuore a tutti, grazie davvero


----------



## iosolo (14 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Grazie di cuore a tutti, grazie davvero


Mi dispiace molto per te, davvero. 

Sinceramente non riesco ancora a capire la reazione dei due "amanti". 
Com'è  possibile vivere una vita parallela, così intensa, continua e  particolare per poi concludere tutto con "ok scusa, mi sono sbagliato!".  
E' la tua vita, accidenti. E' qualcosa che ti appartiene, non una  parentesi, ma qualcosa che ha fatto parte di te per lunghissimo tempo. 

Il  tradimento che ho subito, se credo a quello che lui mi dice è stato un  crescendo per poi concretizzarsi negli ultimi sei mesi prima che io lo  scoprissi, tra alti e bassi anche da parte loro, e tuttora non capisco  come lui ha potuto invertire i suoi sentimenti. Prima lei, io lo scopro,  chiudi tutto e ci sono solo io?! Ma forse è un mio limite. Forse è vero  che conta solo il presente, l'emozione di ieri per quanto intensa nel  momento in cui la vivi perde ogni sua forza nel momento in cui tu non  l'alimenti più. Finito il mistero, finita la clandestinità, finito  tutto. 

Tu pensi davvero che tua moglie possa ricominciare con te  come se 10 anni non fossero mai esistiti? come se non facessero parte  di lei?!

Ripeto, mi dispiace molto per te, se amplifico tutte le  mie emozioni non posso ancora immaginare quello che stai provando e  sicuramente possono ben poco le mie e le nostre parole, ma se in qualche  modo possono aiutarti continua pure a scrivere qui.


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Settembre 2016)

*@lutezia*



lutezia ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni. Con mia moglie ci conosciamo da quando ne avevamo 10. Siamo sempre stati insieme. Una splendida famiglia, due figli di 14 e 13 anni che adoriamo, mai un litigio. Abbiamo dei buoni lavori, ottimi amici, vita sociale ottima, con belle vacanze e passatempi e ci siamo sempre amati con la complicità e l’affetto che contraddistingue chi si conosce da una vita ed ha sempre condiviso tutto. Non voglio autoincensarmi ma sono sempre stato un marito e padre esemplare. L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi...ma ho sempre pensato che fosse una fisiologica conseguenza dell’età e della nostra lunga storia.
> Improvvisamente, la scorsa primavera, vedo mia moglie uscire da un albergo a ore con il pediatra di famiglia, anch’egli sposato con due figli. Le settimane seguenti la seguo o la faccio seguire e scopro che si incontrava con lui quasi tutti i pomeriggi: in auto, in motel, negli studi medici, ecc.
> Dopo qualche mese decido di parlarle in modo del tutto civile, con calma ed equilibrio. Rimango sorpreso dalla sua reazione che è tranquilla e composta (“sono cose che capitano”, “è successo anche a me”, “lui è così attraente”…). Mi dice che è stata una doppia vita parallela e che, come io non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia, anche lei non ha mai mancato. Capisco che lei ha sempre vissuto questa storia come un hobby e ci accordiamo per rinsaldare i nostri rapporti che, in effetti stanno procedendo bene.
> Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!! Decido di incontrare il pediatra che si mostra pentito e deciso a troncare. Quando gli faccio capire che sono in possesso di registrazioni che lo riguardano mentre prescrive terapie al telefono mentre si fa fare delle fellatio in strada provo pena per lui.
> ...


*Dispiace leggere questo tuo sconforto... Dispiace MOLTO*
Però in 10 anni che tu non ti sia mai accorto di nulla è un po' grave NON CREDI ?

Analizza questa tua frase : "L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, *sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi*"

In questa frase c'è il nocciolo di tutta la questione. PUNTO (dispiace dirlo, perche le corna non piacciono a nessuno, e sembra che ti cada il mondo addosso... ma è cosi, è inutile darti una spalla su cui piangere, credo sia meglio affrontare la realtà)

Ci sarebbero tante cose da dire su tua moglie... Non doveva farlo bla bla bla bla... 

Ma se lei se ne uscita con la frase "*non ha mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia*" qui in questa frase puoi capire realmente il bene che vuole alla famiglia, ha messo davanti alla sua felicità... la famiglia, te e le vostre due bambine, a discapito suo (perche poteva anche andarsene)

Unico consiglio che ti posso dare (se mi permetti) è quello di *PERDONARLA*...fare spalluccia...parlo seriamente... e continuare a crescere i vostri figli, magari ripartendo da capo parlando di più.

Se posso permettermi (un vademecum):

1) sfogati prima con una persona a te cara, un confidente un'amico parlane con lei/lui, sfogati... piangi fino all'ultima lacrima, e nel frattempo ragiona (almeno ti sei sfogato una volta per tutte ed è finita li).

2) parlane con lei, per capire se questa cosa è nata da una tua mancanza a letto o è stata un'occasione del pediatra, a parte che dopo 10 anni magari manco se lo ricorda più com'è successo. Chiedile perchè non sei stato coinvolto in questa cosa....

3) realizza la cosa, realizza che tua moglie ha avuto un'amante per 10anni. come hai scritto... se l'ha sempre vissuta come un'hobby (e adesso avete risanato i rapporti) qual'è il problema ? è una donna e aveva voglia di attenzioni....

*Se fossi in te priviligerei il bene dei figli a discapito della moglie*, cerca di mantenere insieme la famiglia.
Non ti separare, i tuoi figli ne soffrirebbero tantissimo. Fai spalluccia alla cosa, e guarda avanti.

Anzi guardate avanti INSIEME. Può essere un'ottimo punto di partenza per tutta la famiglia.
Dimentica l'accaduto e guarda avanti. 
Consideralo come un'hobby di tua moglie e vedrai che a breve te ne sarai dimenticato, i malesseri spariranno ed avrai dato un futuro sereno ai tuoi bimbi.

(io a fare il bastardo avrei detto tutto alla moglie di lui... cmq...)

Perdonate gente 
Perdonate


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Se fossi in te priviligerei il bene dei figli a discapito della moglie*, cerca di mantenere insieme la famiglia.
> Non ti separare, i tuoi figli ne soffrirebbero tantissimo. Fai spalluccia alla cosa, e guarda avanti.
> 
> Anzi guardate avanti INSIEME. Può essere un'ottimo punto di partenza per tutta la famiglia.
> ...


Quoto.



> (io a fare il bastardo avrei detto tutto alla moglie di lui... cmq...)


Anche un esposto all'ordine dei medici.


----------



## Leda (14 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Dispiace leggere questo tuo sconforto... Dispiace MOLTO*
> Però in 10 anni che tu non ti sia mai accorto di nulla è un po' grave NON CREDI ?
> 
> Analizza questa tua frase : "L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, *sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi*"
> ...


Dopo 10 anni di relazione parallela la famiglia è lui, lei e il pediatra, cazzo :facepalm:

Una cosa però non l'ho capita: dopo che è stata scoperta e dopo che hai parlato con lui, hanno effettivamente smesso di vedersi e sentirsi?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> Anche un esposto all'ordine dei medici.


Ellamadonna !!!! :singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (14 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ellamadonna !!!! :singleeye:


Eh no se passa il messaggio della delazione dei traditori allora si vada fino in fondo. Si tocchino i patrimoni,  le interessenze, i rapporti sociali, le bacheche condominiali, losi dica a tutti: "quello lì mi ha scopato la moglie"


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Eh no se passa il messaggio della delazione dei traditori allora si vada fino in fondo. Si tocchino i patrimoni,  le interessenze, i rapporti sociali, le bacheche condominiali, losi dica a tutti: "quello lì mi ha scopato la moglie"


Le bacheche condominiali sono rischiosissime


----------



## marietto (14 Settembre 2016)

Personalmente la manderei a cagare.

Se però ritieni che i figli ne soffrirebbero troppo, trovati un hobby pure tu, che ti devo dire.

L'amante non lo sputtanerei solo per rispetto dei tuoi ragazzi che si troverebbero a vergognarsi della propria madre, ma solo per questo motivo.

Un pediatra che si scopa le madri dei piccoli pazienti per me è una cosa deontologicamente inaccettabile e meriterebbe di essere sputtanato urbi et orbi. 

Ma tu devi vedere cosa conviene a te, ovviamente.


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2016)

Cioè voi perdonereste 10 anni di relazione parallela X il bene dei figli ?
Davvero ?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Cioè voi perdonereste 10 anni di relazione parallela X il bene dei figli ?
> Davvero ?


Io no. Infatti.


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no. Infatti.


Perché 10 sono proprio tantini
Allora io ne ho fatto 4 vedendoci due volte al mese ma sentendosi sempre 
Però io vivevo da sola cioè non avevo nessuno in casa la sera ampi spazi anche perché mio marito non mi chiamava di certo ecc ecc
Ma vivendo insieme ma come funziona torni la sera e ti cacci nel letto con il marito dopo aver fatto sesso fuori ?


Cioè pure la mia è grave con attenuante che noi non scopavsmo più  da anni ma così ... Come fai non so 
Certo una bella botta mi diapaoce tanto per quest uomo sara' stato solo sesso per carità forse'davvero siamo fatti anche X aver più relazioni insieme ma ... Non so ..

Eppure vi ricordate una mia ex capa
Sono 15 anni adesso.
Il loro giardino segreto e nessuno lascerebbe il proprio compagno che dicono di amare comunque 

Chi ci capisce qualcosa più...
Altra mia amica relazione perfetta sesso fantastico due anni di relazione e lui beccato a chattare con collega con tanto di invii di foto porno 
Dici scopano Bene stanno bene ma che bisogno ci sarebbe ??
Lui è pure un medico affermato e chattava pare in h.( sperem X i suoi pazienti )

Bo.


----------



## mistral (14 Settembre 2016)

Per 10 anni si sono visti tutti i pomeriggi?
Se fosse vero sarebbe più palloso di un matrimonio oltre che costare un capitale in alberghi ad ore ..


----------



## FataIgnorante (15 Settembre 2016)

Storia fake


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Storia fake


In effetti... Al di là del costo dell'albergo per 10 anni (si spera che pagasse l'amante...), rileggendo la parte finale del primo post... Come si fa ad evincere da una registrazione al telefono che uno si sta facendo fare una fellatio?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> In effetti... Al di là del costo dell'albergo per 10 anni (si spera che pagasse l'amante...), rileggendo la parte finale del primo post... Come si fa ad evincere da una registrazione al telefono che uno si sta facendo fare una fellatio?


Lutezia ha messo una cimice nell'auto della moglie. Spiega tutto.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lutezia ha messo una cimice nell'auto della moglie. Spiega tutto.


Si ma come si evince che viene praticata una fellatio in una registrazione audio?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si ma come si evince che viene praticata una fellatio in una registrazione audio?


Magari lo dicono?


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari lo dicono?


Mi sembrava di aver letto che succedeva mentre lui dettava ricette... Forse mi sbaglio...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di aver letto che succedeva mentre lui dettava ricette... Forse mi sbaglio...


Io ho immaginato: cimice, dialogo inequivocabile con apprezzamento della abilità e non stanno parlando di un ghiacciolo, intanto arriva una telefonata professionale, lui risponde, poi conclude entrambe le cose.


----------



## marietto (15 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho immaginato: cimice, dialogo inequivocabile con apprezzamento della abilità e non stanno parlando di un ghiacciolo, intanto arriva una telefonata professionale, lui risponde, poi conclude entrambe le cose.


Ecco, forse... Io invece immaginavo rumori di sottofondo e mi chiedevo come distinguessi quella roba li da un Magnum, o un ghiacciolo, come hai detto tu...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Cioè voi perdonereste 10 anni di relazione parallela X il bene dei figli ?
> Davvero ?


Se qualcuno se ne esce rispondendo di 'si' propalando improbabilissime teorie sulla necessità di comprendere prima di giudicare giuro che mi faccio bannare ma lo mando pubblicamente e privatamente a fare in culo...


----------



## lutezia (16 Settembre 2016)

Siete stati gentilissimi..tutti ...davvero anche la diversità delle vostre opinioni mi aiuta a riflettere, a osservare la mia storia dall'esterno: mi è di grande aiuto perchè non ho una spalla con cui piangere o sfogarmi..ho solo accennato qualcosa a mia sorella, ma ho evitato molti dettagli e la durata del tradimento. Soddisfo qualche curiosità: per prima cosa non è una storia fake: magari lo fosse...non capisco chi o a che scopo possa chiedere umilmente aiuto su questi temi..ve lo dice uno che è stato umiliato e offeso e non ha certo voglia di offendere altre persone prendendole in giro con storie fake. La registrazione è stata fatta con un lettore mp3 che ho messo nella mia auto è solo un episodio che ho citato nel mio racconto in quanto emblematico. La fellatio e la telefonata contemporanea "professionale" è assolutamente chiara dalla traccia audio. Dopo avere rivelato a mia moglie la scoperta, hanno continuato a vedersi per 2 mesi..al momento hanno deciso di interrompere le frequentazioni. La frequenza dei loro incontri è stata quotidiana nel periodo che ho potuto seguire io (gli ultimi mesi). Ignoro la frequenza negli anni passati, ma sicuramente non ha speso una fortuna negli alberghi a ore dove andavano verosimilmente una volta ogni 3 settimane. Lui ha 4 studi medici, barca, box e  garage dove incontrarsi.. Spero di avere risposto alle vostre domande. Io ho preso tempo e continuo a vivere con mia moglie concentrandomi sui figli. Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto e la vostra solidarietà.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Siete stati gentilissimi..tutti ...davvero anche la diversità delle vostre opinioni mi aiuta a riflettere, a osservare la mia storia dall'esterno: mi è di grande aiuto perchè non ho una spalla con cui piangere o sfogarmi..ho solo accennato qualcosa a mia sorella, ma ho evitato molti dettagli e la durata del tradimento. Soddisfo qualche curiosità: per prima cosa non è una storia fake: magari lo fosse...non capisco chi o a che scopo possa chiedere umilmente aiuto su questi temi..ve lo dice uno che è stato umiliato e offeso e non ha certo voglia di offendere altre persone prendendole in giro con storie fake. La registrazione è stata fatta con un lettore mp3 che ho messo nella mia auto è solo un episodio che ho citato nel mio racconto in quanto emblematico. La fellatio e la telefonata contemporanea "professionale" è assolutamente chiara dalla traccia audio. Dopo avere rivelato a mia moglie la scoperta, hanno continuato a vedersi per 2 mesi..al momento hanno deciso di interrompere le frequentazioni. La frequenza dei loro incontri è stata quotidiana nel periodo che ho potuto seguire io (gli ultimi mesi). Ignoro la frequenza negli anni passati, ma sicuramente non ha speso una fortuna negli alberghi a ore dove andavano verosimilmente una volta ogni 3 settimane. Lui ha 4 studi medici, barca, box e  garage dove incontrarsi.. Spero di avere risposto alle vostre domande. Io ho preso tempo e continuo a vivere con mia moglie concentrandomi sui figli. Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto e la vostra solidarietà.


Mi dispiace storia complicata.
al momento nel senso che pensi poi riprenderanno a frequentarsi?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Siete stati gentilissimi..tutti ...davvero anche la diversità delle vostre opinioni mi aiuta a riflettere, a osservare la mia storia dall'esterno: mi è di grande aiuto perchè non ho una spalla con cui piangere o sfogarmi..ho solo accennato qualcosa a mia sorella, ma ho evitato molti dettagli e la durata del tradimento. Soddisfo qualche curiosità: per prima cosa non è una storia fake: magari lo fosse...non capisco chi o a che scopo possa chiedere umilmente aiuto su questi temi..ve lo dice uno che è stato umiliato e offeso e non ha certo voglia di offendere altre persone prendendole in giro con storie fake. La registrazione è stata fatta con un lettore mp3 che ho messo nella mia auto è solo un episodio che ho citato nel mio racconto in quanto emblematico. La fellatio e la telefonata contemporanea "professionale" è assolutamente chiara dalla traccia audio. Dopo avere rivelato a mia moglie la scoperta, hanno continuato a vedersi per 2 mesi..al momento hanno deciso di interrompere le frequentazioni. La frequenza dei loro incontri è stata quotidiana nel periodo che ho potuto seguire io (gli ultimi mesi). Ignoro la frequenza negli anni passati, ma sicuramente non ha speso una fortuna negli alberghi a ore dove andavano verosimilmente una volta ogni 3 settimane. Lui ha 4 studi medici, barca, box e  garage dove incontrarsi.. Spero di avere risposto alle vostre domande. Io ho preso tempo e continuo a vivere con mia moglie concentrandomi sui figli. Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto e la vostra solidarietà.


Scelta intelligente e ragionevole. Certamente non credo possa essere una soluzione nel lungo periodo.


----------



## lutezia (19 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scelta intelligente e ragionevole. Certamente non credo possa essere una soluzione nel lungo periodo.


Grazie. Finalmente ho avuto il coraggio di incontrare l'amante storico di mia moglie. Ha detto che è stato un "momento di debolezza". "Dieci anni" li ha chiamati "momento". Stavo malissimo e piangevo sempre. Alla fine gli ho detto solo che sono sempre stato un padre e marito esemplare, presente e affettuoso (non sono mai uscito di casa se non per lavorare) e che mia moglie gli avrà raccontato un sacco di balle anche a lui per giustificare questa vita parallela. Mi ha detto che è stata colpa sua perchè non ama più sua moglie, non ha più rapporti con lei da una vita e ha visto mia moglie come "un'oasi" e una persona che lo "lusingava". Tuttavia quando ho farfugliato qualcosa tipo: "allora vai a vivere con mia moglie, dato che la ami e non sopporti la tua", lui mi ha detto che vuole continuare con sua moglie perchè è una donna debole, perchè la deve proteggere..bla bla bla e mi ha implorato di fare in modo che sua moglie e i sui figli non vengano a sapere nulla. Ho solo risposto che che se quest'ultimo è il suo vero desiderio, avrebbe dovuto evitare di esporsi in giro in strada, ristoranti, parcheggi, hotel con mia moglie...
Non so come evolverà la situazione, io sto male mentalmente e non sono lucido...continuo a prendere tempo per cercare di capire... GRAZIE ancora per il vostro aiuto..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Tuttavia quando ho farfugliato qualcosa tipo: "allora vai a vivere con mia moglie, dato che la ami e non sopporti la tua", lui mi ha detto che vuole continuare con sua moglie perchè è una donna debole, perchè la deve proteggere..bla bla bla


Mi ha ricordato vagamente questo
[video=youtube;WciQPP2UYns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WciQPP2UYns[/video]

Io non la capisco sta cosa di andare ad umiliarsi davanti a chi non c'entra nulla. Tu devi chiarire con tua moglie.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2016)

*Lutezia*



lutezia ha detto:


> Grazie. Finalmente ho avuto il coraggio di incontrare l'amante storico di mia moglie. Ha detto che è stato un "momento di debolezza". "Dieci anni" li ha chiamati "momento". Stavo malissimo e piangevo sempre. Alla fine gli ho detto solo che sono sempre stato un padre e marito esemplare, presente e affettuoso (non sono mai uscito di casa se non per lavorare) e che mia moglie gli avrà raccontato un sacco di balle anche a lui per giustificare questa vita parallela. Mi ha detto che è stata colpa sua perchè non ama più sua moglie, non ha più rapporti con lei da una vita e ha visto mia moglie come "un'oasi" e una persona che lo "lusingava". Tuttavia quando ho farfugliato qualcosa tipo: "allora vai a vivere con mia moglie, dato che la ami e non sopporti la tua", lui mi ha detto che vuole continuare con sua moglie perchè è una donna debole, perchè la deve proteggere..bla bla bla e mi ha implorato di fare in modo che sua moglie e i sui figli non vengano a sapere nulla. Ho solo risposto che che se quest'ultimo è il suo vero desiderio, avrebbe dovuto evitare di esporsi in giro in strada, ristoranti, parcheggi, hotel con mia moglie...
> Non so come evolverà la situazione, io sto male mentalmente e non sono lucido...continuo a prendere tempo per cercare di capire... GRAZIE ancora per il vostro aiuto..


Ma tua moglie cosa dice?oltre a dire son cose che capitano,e vabbè succede,ok un momento di debolezza...cosa altro aggiunge?
Per me tua moglie è un genio.
10 anni di corna,e poi la frase:e vabbè capita....!
Io credo dovresti troncare...e se magari ti venisse a chiedere come mai,potresti rispondere:
Capita...dopo esser stato preso pe ril culo 10 anni....


----------



## patroclo (19 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> ..e..bla bla bla................


....ecco il sunto di tutti i discorsi............
devi cominciare a pensare a te stesso, alla tua salute e alla tua felicità...........


----------



## Ross (19 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie cosa dice?oltre a dire son cose che capitano,e vabbè succede,ok un momento di debolezza...cosa altro aggiunge?
> Per me tua moglie è un genio.
> 10 anni di corna,e poi la frase:e vabbè capita....!
> Io credo dovresti troncare...e se magari ti venisse a chiedere come mai,potresti rispondere:
> Capita...dopo esser stato preso pe ril culo 10 anni....


Non riesco ad immaginare come ci si potrebbe mai riprendere da una sberla del genere.

Dieci anni sono una vita...ti guardi allo specchio e dici 'archiviamo il decennio passato sulle nuvole'?
Impossibile.

Forse è uno dei rari casi in cui era meglio non sapere niente.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2016)

*Ecco*



Ross ha detto:


> Non riesco ad immaginare come ci si potrebbe mai riprendere da una sberla del genere.
> 
> Dieci anni sono una vita...ti guardi allo specchio e dici 'archiviamo il decennio passato sulle nuvole'?
> Impossibile.
> ...


Ecco ross a quel punto la domanda che mi farei è:ma io DOVE CAZZO STAVO?
Che idea avevo della mia donna?chi mi son sposato?
Pensavo che dopo avermi tradito per 10 anni con il pediatra,con il pizzicagnolo,con il muratore,mi potesse dire:e vabbè capita?
Ma capita un cazzo.Lo hai fatto capitare.
Non è che una donna cade sui piselli per sbaglio.....E CAPITA....


----------



## Ross (19 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco ross a quel punto la domanda che mi farei è:ma io DOVE CAZZO STAVO?
> Che idea avevo della mia donna?chi mi son sposato?
> Pensavo che dopo avermi tradito per 10 anni con il pediatra,con il pizzicagnolo,con il muratore,mi potesse dire:e vabbè capita?
> Ma capita un cazzo.Lo hai fatto capitare.
> Non è che una donna cade sui piselli per sbaglio.....E CAPITA....



Ci sono cose indubbiamente ingiustificabili, per le quali non basterebbero tutte le parole del mondo.

Hai voglia ad andare in analisi, vendicarti scopandoti la migliore amica o picchiando uno a uno gli amanti...non ne esci da una roba del genere, non c'è cura. 

Oscù, un mio amico ha beccato la moglie che si scopava un amico comune in camera da letto. 
Ha bussato alla porta di casa sua e ha dovuto praticamente sfondarla per capire cosa ci fosse che non andava.
Letto sfatto, il tipo che si stava rivestendo...una scena da film.

Ha dato fuoco a tutti i mobili e non in senso metaforico, liti furiose tra le famiglie, terapia e pasticconi: un disastro.


Sono passati anni, ha divorziato, si è risposato con una brava ragazza, cambiato città...ma ci credi che mi dice che periodicamente ha ancora attacchi di panico quando infila la chiave nella toppa?


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Grazie. Finalmente ho avuto il coraggio di incontrare l'amante storico di mia moglie. Ha detto che è stato un "momento di debolezza". "Dieci anni" li ha chiamati "momento". Stavo malissimo e piangevo sempre. Alla fine gli ho detto solo che sono sempre stato un padre e marito esemplare, presente e affettuoso (non sono mai uscito di casa se non per lavorare) e che mia moglie gli avrà raccontato un sacco di balle anche a lui per giustificare questa vita parallela. Mi ha detto che è stata colpa sua perchè non ama più sua moglie, non ha più rapporti con lei da una vita e ha visto mia moglie come "un'oasi" e una persona che lo "lusingava". Tuttavia quando ho farfugliato qualcosa tipo: "allora vai a vivere con mia moglie, dato che la ami e non sopporti la tua", lui mi ha detto che vuole continuare con sua moglie perchè è una donna debole, perchè la deve proteggere..bla bla bla e mi ha implorato di fare in modo che sua moglie e i sui figli non vengano a sapere nulla. Ho solo risposto che che se quest'ultimo è il suo vero desiderio, avrebbe dovuto evitare di esporsi in giro in strada, ristoranti, parcheggi, hotel con mia moglie...
> Non so come evolverà la situazione, io sto male mentalmente e non sono lucido...continuo a prendere tempo per cercare di capire... GRAZIE ancora per il vostro aiuto..



Ma come lo travava il tempo tua moglie per vederlo tutti i giorni?  Addirittura ristorante ?  Un   pediatra ha mille conoscenti,  strano rischiasse a  farsi vedere in pubblico con lei.  Poi che bisogno aveva del motel,  benestante poteva comprare o affttare un monolocale o usare uno studio.  NON sta in piedi sta Storia.  In auto ancora meno, con  la sua professione  troppo rischiosa una denuncia.
Io alla mancanza di rapporti con la legittima consorte  credo poco poco. Gia'  sentita.  Kassia 2 la vendetta?


----------



## emme76 (20 Settembre 2016)

*10 anni*

È una vita! Sinceramente io non me la sentirei di ricominciare.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Una mia amica ha avuto una storia parallela per vent'anni, il martedì. Non abbiamo avuto occasione di riparlarne, ha un negozio la vedo "ciao" e basta, quindi potrebbe essere continuata. Tra l'altro lei non è sposata, convive da 25 anni, non ha figli. L'amante è sposato, forse un figlio.
Ma loro vanno bene come amanti.

Un'altra ha l'amante del giovedì da trent'anni, è anche nonna, penso anche l'amante.

Entrambe vogliono molto bene al partner con il quale hanno condiviso la vita vera.


----------



## marietto (20 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha avuto una storia parallela per vent'anni, il martedì. Non abbiamo avuto occasione di riparlarne, ha un negozio la vedo "ciao" e basta, quindi potrebbe essere continuata. Tra l'altro lei non è sposata, convive da 25 anni, non ha figli. L'amante è sposato, forse un figlio.
> Ma loro vanno bene come amanti.
> 
> Un'altra ha l'amante del giovedì da trent'anni, è anche nonna, penso anche l'amante.
> ...


Non lo metto in dubbio... Anche agli zii o ai nonni spesso si vuole molto bene...


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha avuto una storia parallela per vent'anni, il martedì. Non abbiamo avuto occasione di riparlarne, ha un negozio la vedo "ciao" e basta, quindi potrebbe essere continuata. Tra l'altro lei non è sposata, convive da 25 anni, non ha figli. L'amante è sposato, forse un figlio.
> Ma loro vanno bene come amanti.
> 
> Un'altra ha l'amante del giovedì da trent'anni, è anche nonna, penso anche l'amante.
> ...


Non riesco ad immaginare se il partner ufficiale abbia fatto finta da non sapere o se sul serio non abbia mai sospettato niente.

Venti anni di storia parallela.

Lo sai e ti butti dal ponte il minuto dopo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non riesco ad immaginare se il partner ufficiale abbia fatto finta da non sapere o se sul serio non abbia mai sospettato niente.
> 
> Venti anni di storia parallela.
> 
> Lo sai e ti butti dal ponte il minuto dopo.



Io posso parlare solo per me, qualcosa ad un certo punto 'senti', ma ti dai un po' della cretina, pensi'che motiVo avrebbe?', senza proprio pensare che non serve un vero motivo per tradire, basta l'occasione e a debolezza egoistica.

IO poi ho rimosso per mesi anche prove schiaccianti.


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io posso parlare solo per me, qualcosa ad un certo punto 'senti', ma ti dai un po' della cretina, pensi'che motiVo avrebbe?', senza proprio pensare che non serve un vero motivo per tradire, basta l'occasione e a debolezza egoistica.
> 
> IO poi ho rimosso per mesi anche prove schiaccianti.


Però qualcosa l'hai annusata...insomma, ti cominci a far domande finché non porti a galla la faccenda. 

Qui si parla di dieci o addirittura venti anni. Un'enormità di tempo, senza destare sospetti?

A me viene in mente che il cornuto sia anche traditore...faccia finta di niente per continuare la sua personale vita parallela.


----------



## ilnikko (21 Settembre 2016)

Quando sento di queste lunghissime vite parallele (se la scopata del mercoledì come il bridge del giovedì si puo' chiamare vita) mi viene sempre da pensare a come passavano il tempo 'ste persone. Se un rapporto,che sia matrimonio o convivenza, è vissuto pienamente non puoi non accorgerti di niente, se ami la persona con cui stai ti accorgi pure se la giornata al lavoro è andata storta anche solo dal timbro della voce o dal sopracciglio un po' piu' su. Non voglio dire che l'amico autore del 3D sia così, pero' cazzo questi si vedevano, cene, alberghi,serate, per dieci anni...ma io una domanda me la faccio, o te la faccio. Conosco (di vista) un bel po' di uomini, io li chiamo "gente da bar", non che abbia nulla contro chi sta' al bar, pero' questi sono sempre la', sera, partite di calcio,sabato e domenica tutta la mattinata...ecco, ogni volta che li vedo io penso alle mogli : che razza di rapporto è ? è come se uno di questi mi venisse a dire : "sai, andava tutto bene e poi di colpo dopo 20 anni ho scoperto che mi tradiva...". La mia eventuale risposta sarebbe "e grazie al cazzo che ti tradiva". Ripeto, magari la situazione di questo 3d non è così e lui è sempre stato davvero un bravo marito e padre, ma mi viene difficile immaginare un marito attento alla moglie che non si accorge di 10 anni di vita parallela.Bo'.


----------



## disincantata (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Però qualcosa l'hai annusata...insomma, ti cominci a far domande finché non porti a galla la faccenda.
> 
> Qui si parla di dieci o addirittura venti anni. Un'enormità di tempo, senza destare sospetti?
> 
> A me viene in mente che il cornuto sia anche traditore...faccia finta di niente per continuare la sua personale vita parallela.



Non sempre e'  così.   Una mia conoscente ha scoperto  che il marito era l'amante della loro dentista da 15 anni,  lasciato all'istante, credo pure che lui non intendesse troncare.

Un altra ha addirittura non solo scoperto  che il marito la tradiva da 20 anni,  ma che aveva un figlio adolescente, a sua insaputa. Ovviamente lasciato.

Pero'  ci sono circostanze  e modi di tradire che lasciano poche tracce.

Chi viaggia, chi 'suona', chi sta mesi al mare ahahahaha, puo' tranquillamente gestire una doppia vita, se 'è bravo a tenere separate le cose, devi aprirli gli occhi con un messaggio chiaro chiaro, che di solito arriva dalla terza persona, mai dal coniuge legittimo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Quando sento di queste lunghissime vite parallele (se la scopata del mercoledì come il bridge del giovedì si puo' chiamare vita) mi viene sempre da pensare a come passavano il tempo 'ste persone. Se un rapporto,che sia matrimonio o convivenza, è vissuto pienamente non puoi non accorgerti di niente, se ami la persona con cui stai ti accorgi pure se la giornata al lavoro è andata storta anche solo dal timbro della voce o dal sopracciglio un po' piu' su. Non voglio dire che l'amico autore del 3D sia così, pero' cazzo questi si vedevano, cene, alberghi,serate, per dieci anni...ma io una domanda me la faccio, o te la faccio. Conosco (di vista) un bel po' di uomini, io li chiamo "gente da bar", non che abbia nulla contro chi sta' al bar, pero' questi sono sempre la', sera, partite di calcio,sabato e domenica tutta la mattinata...ecco, ogni volta che li vedo io penso alle mogli : che razza di rapporto è ? è come se uno di questi mi venisse a dire : "sai, andava tutto bene e poi di colpo dopo 20 anni ho scoperto che mi tradiva...". La mia eventuale risposta sarebbe "e grazie al cazzo che ti tradiva". Ripeto, magari la situazione di questo 3d non è così e lui è sempre stato davvero un bravo marito e padre, ma mi viene difficile immaginare un marito attento alla moglie che non si accorge di 10 anni di vita parallela.Bo'.


10 anni sono in effetti tanti
La mia è durata 2 anni e mezzo e non se ne è accorto
Io non sono cambiata di una virgola a casa e non ho cambiato le mie abitudini
Non l'ho fatto neanche in seguito
L'unico sistema era quello di contrallarmi il cellulare ma a meno di ricerche approfondite non ho mai tenuto nulla.
Non mi sento di dire che mio marito è stato uno stupido o che non abbia prestato attenzione, penso che anche in questo caso dipende da come vivi la relazione extra e da quando modifichi la tua vita


----------



## marietto (21 Settembre 2016)

Mah... La storia del thread è un po' particolare, tutti i giorni per 10  anni e restando nella stessa città, andando per locali e ristoranti...  Era uno dei motivi per cui dubitavo della veridicità... Voglio dire: se  lavori come trovi il tempo tutti i giorni? Se non lavori, prima o poi i  ragazzi ti diranno che hanno passato la giornata con la baby sitter o  con la zia o quant'altro, prima o poi qualcuno ti vedrà da qualche  parte... In effetti per essere del tutto ignaro, il partner deve essere  tanto assente...

Le storie che ha raccontato Brunetta, invece, mi sembrano fattibili. Una  volta alla settimana, basta una finta palestra, non strafare, stare  attenti di arrivare a casa in ordine e senza roba con macchie strane,  rispettare gli orari più rigorosamente che se andassi in palestra (o a  calcetto) davvero. Certo, ci vuole anche il culo che non capitino mai  emergenze quel giorno li, che nessun/a collega dica mai "ma io vado  sempre in palestra quel giorno li, ma tua/o moglie/marito non l'ho mai  vista/o".

E poi ovviamente ci vuole anche il pelo sullo stomaco di vedere il tuo  partner tutti i giorni e sostenere il suo sguardo e sorridere come se  niente fosse. Non tutti riescono ma ci sono persone che ce la fanno.

Poi sul fatto che si possa sostenere di voler molto bene a una persona  che stai sostanzialmente ingannando da una vita, secondo me qualche discussione ci puo' stare... Al massimo hai un certo affetto, IMO.


----------



## spleen (21 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Grazie. Finalmente ho avuto il coraggio di incontrare l'amante storico di mia moglie. Ha detto che è stato un "momento di debolezza". "Dieci anni" li ha chiamati "momento". Stavo malissimo e piangevo sempre. Alla fine gli ho detto solo che sono sempre stato un padre e marito esemplare, presente e affettuoso (non sono mai uscito di casa se non per lavorare) e che mia moglie gli avrà raccontato un sacco di balle anche a lui per giustificare questa vita parallela. Mi ha detto che è stata colpa sua perchè non ama più sua moglie, non ha più rapporti con lei da una vita e ha visto mia moglie come "un'oasi" e una persona che lo "lusingava". Tuttavia quando ho farfugliato qualcosa tipo: "allora vai a vivere con mia moglie, dato che la ami e non sopporti la tua", lui mi ha detto che vuole continuare con sua moglie perchè è una donna debole, perchè la deve proteggere..bla bla bla e mi ha implorato di fare in modo che sua moglie e i sui figli non vengano a sapere nulla. Ho solo risposto che che se quest'ultimo è il suo vero desiderio, avrebbe dovuto evitare di esporsi in giro in strada, ristoranti, parcheggi, hotel con mia moglie...
> Non so come evolverà la situazione, io sto male mentalmente e non sono lucido...continuo a prendere tempo per cercare di capire... GRAZIE ancora per il vostro aiuto..


Devo dirti due cose, la prima è che tu vali, tu sei una persona e hai un valore, sei padre, sei stato marito esemplare, la tua coscienza è a posto. Non sminuirti e non umiliarti. MAI. Devi essere orgoglioso di quello che sei. Si, orgoglioso, questo ti salverà alla fine della faccenda.
La seconda è che quello che è successo non è colpa tua. Si possono trovare tutte le giustificazioni di questo mondo, alle tue orecchie suoneranno sempre goffi e ridicoli tentativi di sminuire cose che ti hanno fatto male. Quando si tadisce si - sceglie - e si è responsabili sempre delle proprie scelte. Se tua moglie aveva altri bisogni doveva parlare o fare a meno di sposarti, si è fatta invece i suoi comodi gettandosi lei nella merda e nel disvalore.
Questa è la realtà delle cose, questo è quello che ti hanno fatto, recupera il tuo orgoglio di persona perbene, perchè è questo che sei, una persona perbene e - perbene - non è una parolaccia, fa comodo svilirla solo ai nuovi conformisti dell'anticonformismo, vuoti e disperati più di te.


----------



## lutezia (21 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 10 anni sono in effetti tanti
> La mia è durata 2 anni e mezzo e non se ne è accorto
> Io non sono cambiata di una virgola a casa e non ho cambiato le mie abitudini
> Non l'ho fatto neanche in seguito
> ...


Grazie a tutti per la solidarietà e l'aiuto. Intervengo solo per chiarire qualche curiosità. Innanzitutto io non ho mai avuto nessuna storia e nemmeno ho mai avuto l'occasione o l'esigenza. Mia moglie si incontrava con l'amante molto frequentemente, ma per tempi brevi...in genere mezz'ora negli studi medici, mezzz'ora in auto, un'ora nel box, due ore in hotel, due ore in barca...tutto questo avveniva in pausa pranzo o nel primo pomeriggio. Essendo anche lui sposato ed essendo un noto professionista non si sono mai fatti vedere in giro, non sono mai usciti la sera, ecc. Giuro non mi sono mai accorto di nulla. A volte ero felice che andase sempre lei da questo medico per certificati, ricette ecc.,,per me era un'incombenza in meno. Sono stati bravissimi a nascondere tutto, a cancellare le telefonate, ecc. In ogni caso io mai avrei spiato mia moglie. L'ho fatto solo dopo averli visti in flagranza, più che altro perchè non volevo crederci..il mio cervello non poteva accettare... Per l'amico che lo ha chiesto: io sono sempre stato vicinissimo ogni santo giorno a mia moglie, sempre. Sono un tipo casa/scuola/famiglia..sono fatto così eppure, giuro, non mi sono accorto. Per Marietto: non sono mai andati in locali ..in 10 anni mi ha detto che sono andati solo 3 volte al ristorante fuori città.
Grazie ancora


----------



## lutezia (21 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Questa è la realtà delle cose, questo è quello che ti hanno fatto, recupera il tuo orgoglio di persona perbene, perchè è questo che sei, una persona perbene e - perbene - non è una parolaccia, fa comodo svilirla solo ai nuovi conformisti dell'anticonformismo, vuoti e disperati più di te.


Mi hai fatto più bene il tuo messaggio piuttosto che ore e ore di psicoterapia. Grazie di cuore.


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 10 anni sono in effetti tanti
> La mia è durata 2 anni e mezzo e non se ne è accorto
> Io non sono cambiata di una virgola a casa e non ho cambiato le mie abitudini
> Non l'ho fatto neanche in seguito
> ...


Lo straordinario di queste storie risiede nella loro durata. Due anni e mezzo è parecchio...ma niente a che vedere con decenni di frequentazioni extraconiugali.

Mi sembra più facile gestire varie storie nell'arco del tempo, che non una unica.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non riesco ad immaginare se il partner ufficiale abbia fatto finta da non sapere o se sul serio non abbia mai sospettato niente.
> 
> Venti anni di storia parallela.
> 
> Lo sai e ti butti dal ponte il minuto dopo.


Il primo sono certa che non lo sappia.
Il secondo potrebbe avere dei dubbi perché lei si prende proprio un giorno libero e si veste bene, però forse non è tutte le settimane, però tutti gli altri giorni lavora come una bestia nell'azienda di famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... La storia del thread è un po' particolare, tutti i giorni per 10  anni e restando nella stessa città, andando per locali e ristoranti...  Era uno dei motivi per cui dubitavo della veridicità... Voglio dire: se  lavori come trovi il tempo tutti i giorni? Se non lavori, prima o poi i  ragazzi ti diranno che hanno passato la giornata con la baby sitter o  con la zia o quant'altro, prima o poi qualcuno ti vedrà da qualche  parte... In effetti per essere del tutto ignaro, il partner deve essere  tanto assente...
> 
> Le storie che ha raccontato Brunetta, invece, mi sembrano fattibili. Una  volta alla settimana, basta una finta palestra, non strafare, stare  attenti di arrivare a casa in ordine e senza roba con macchie strane,  rispettare gli orari più rigorosamente che se andassi in palestra (o a  calcetto) davvero. Certo, ci vuole anche il culo che non capitino mai  emergenze quel giorno li, che nessun/a collega dica mai "ma io vado  sempre in palestra quel giorno li, ma tua/o moglie/marito non l'ho mai  vista/o".
> 
> ...


Mio marito era organizzato benissimo e non è uscito una sera. I cambiamenti di umore sono sempre facilmente giustificabili.


----------



## emme76 (23 Settembre 2016)

*Scusami*



lutezia ha detto:


> Siete stati gentilissimi..tutti ...davvero anche la diversità delle vostre opinioni mi aiuta a riflettere, a osservare la mia storia dall'esterno: mi è di grande aiuto perchè non ho una spalla con cui piangere o sfogarmi..ho solo accennato qualcosa a mia sorella, ma ho evitato molti dettagli e la durata del tradimento. Soddisfo qualche curiosità: per prima cosa non è una storia fake: magari lo fosse...non capisco chi o a che scopo possa chiedere umilmente aiuto su questi temi..ve lo dice uno che è stato umiliato e offeso e non ha certo voglia di offendere altre persone prendendole in giro con storie fake. La registrazione è stata fatta con un lettore mp3 che ho messo nella mia auto è solo un episodio che ho citato nel mio racconto in quanto emblematico. La fellatio e la telefonata contemporanea "professionale" è assolutamente chiara dalla traccia audio. Dopo avere rivelato a mia moglie la scoperta, hanno continuato a vedersi per 2 mesi..al momento hanno deciso di interrompere le frequentazioni. La frequenza dei loro incontri è stata quotidiana nel periodo che ho potuto seguire io (gli ultimi mesi). Ignoro la frequenza negli anni passati, ma sicuramente non ha speso una fortuna negli alberghi a ore dove andavano verosimilmente una volta ogni 3 settimane. Lui ha 4 studi medici, barca, box e  garage dove incontrarsi.. Spero di avere risposto alle vostre domande. Io ho preso tempo e continuo a vivere con mia moglie concentrandomi sui figli. Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto e la vostra solidarietà.


Ma anche se fossi io la traditrice, 10 anni di corna non riuscirei a reggerli. 
Cioè: o questi due sono proprio assuefatti alla loro storia parallela oppure non gliene frega proprio niente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha avuto una storia parallela per vent'anni, il martedì. Non abbiamo avuto occasione di riparlarne, ha un negozio la vedo "ciao" e basta, quindi potrebbe essere continuata. Tra l'altro lei non è sposata, convive da 25 anni, non ha figli. L'amante è sposato, forse un figlio.
> Ma loro vanno bene come amanti.
> 
> Un'altra ha l'amante del giovedì da trent'anni, è anche nonna, penso anche l'amante.


Secondo me sono storie bellissime.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> e mi ha implorato di fare in modo che sua moglie e i sui figli non vengano a sapere nulla.


Vuole ovviamente uscirsene 'pulito' il furbacchione..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me sono storie bellissime.


Ci ho pensato. No, sono storie tristissime. 
La prima l'amante eccome se se lo sarebbe sposato. Lei ha spiegato la loro storia come intesa intellettuale e sessuale e che lui ha sposato la moglie per questioni di rappresentanza. Ho cercato di capire cosa significasse. Credo di capire che la moglie ha delle caratteristiche fisiche e di grazia che lei non ha e che lei vuole vedere importanti per rappresentare lui come uomo con la moglie da ammirare, lei non ha quelle qualità. Del resto il compagno di lei non è di rappresentanza, ovvero non è un uomo di fascino o intelligente da ammirare. Il tutto è un ripiego per trovare una volta alla settimana compensazioni per reciproche mancanze di coraggio.
La seconda è stata costretta a un matrimonio-azienda e ha trovato un'evasione per sopportare una vita di lavoro da mulo da soma in un paesino dove ogni passo è previsto e controllato. L'amante non lo so.


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato. No, sono storie tristissime.
> La prima l'amante eccome se se lo sarebbe sposato. Lei ha spiegato la loro storia come intesa intellettuale e sessuale e che lui ha sposato la moglie per questioni di rappresentanza. Ho cercato di capire cosa significasse. Credo di capire che la moglie ha delle caratteristiche fisiche e di grazia che lei non ha e che lei vuole vedere importanti per rappresentare lui come uomo con la moglie da ammirare, lei non ha quelle qualità. Del resto il compagno di lei non è di rappresentanza, ovvero non è un uomo di fascino o intelligente da ammirare. Il tutto è un ripiego per trovare una volta alla settimana compensazioni per reciproche mancanze di coraggio.
> La seconda è stata costretta a un matrimonio-azienda e ha trovato un'evasione per sopportare una vita di lavoro da mulo da soma in un paesino dove ogni passo è previsto e controllato. L'amante non lo so.


Ma in definitiva, la liberazione sessuale iniziata ormai 50 anni fa non doveva restituirci la libertà di scegliere secondo i nostri sentimenti ed i nostri gusti? Non doveva forse rendere alle donne quello che la storia di oscurantismo e di condizionamenti sociali oppressivi toglieva?
Ed invece constato che continua a funzionare la pressione sociale, l'apparenza, l'opportunità, il perbenismo di facciata.
quando non anche la trasgressione incanalata e stereotipata di rapporti clandestini a "terapia sostitutiva" di quelli reali.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma in definitiva, la liberazione sessuale iniziata ormai 50 anni fa non doveva restituirci la libertà di scegliere secondo i nostri sentimenti ed i nostri gusti? Non doveva forse rendere alle donne quello che la storia di oscurantismo e di condizionamenti sociali oppressivi toglieva?
> Ed invece constato che continua a funzionare la pressione sociale, l'apparenza, l'opportunità, il perbenismo di facciata.
> quando non anche la trasgressione incanalata e stereotipata di rapporti clandestini a "terapia sostitutiva" di quelli reali.


Quale liberazione sessuale? :singleeye:
Io ho visto solo che il controllo delle nascite con i contraccettivi orali (inizialmente la pillola, ora le sostanze ormonali possono essere assunte in modo diverso) ha liberato la donna dalla conseguenza naturale dell'atto sessuale ovvero la gravidanza. Questo non ha liberato né donne né uomini che sono rimasti quelli di prima con le stesse esigenze contrastanti e gli stessi condizionamenti sociali. 
La cosa singolare e che conferma il permanere dei condizionamenti è che la prima è una donna "liberata" con una storia di femminismo che ha fatto un percorso di studi tradizionalmente maschile e svolge un lavoro, non in rapporto con gli studi, con caratteristiche fisiche e non si è mai voluta sposare; la seconda è una donna che ha seguito un iter tradizionale. Ma la scelta di compensazione è la stessa. Forse è risultato della "liberazione" il fatto che siano le donne a trovare l'evasione.


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma in definitiva, la liberazione sessuale iniziata ormai 50 anni fa non doveva restituirci la libertà di scegliere secondo i nostri sentimenti ed i nostri gusti? Non doveva forse rendere alle donne quello che la storia di oscurantismo e di condizionamenti sociali oppressivi toglieva?
> Ed invece constato che continua a funzionare la pressione sociale, l'apparenza, l'opportunità, il perbenismo di facciata.
> quando non anche la trasgressione incanalata e stereotipata di rapporti clandestini a "terapia sostitutiva" di quelli reali.


Allora io ho rotto questi schemi
Ma ci assicuro che vengo spesso criticata del tipo se fossi stata dove eri sarebbe stato meglio X tutti lammore non esiste il tuo mandate diventerà un marito ... Vedremo proferisco ciò all ipocrisia


----------



## lutezia (28 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vuole ovviamente uscirsene 'pulito' il furbacchione..


L'ho incontrato ancora per un caffè e per fargli alcune domande. Mi sono accorto che devo provare a ricostruire un puzzle nel mio cervello. Il puzzle del mio vissuto degli ultimi 10 anni. Non mi ero mai accorto..sono sempre stato assorto tutto casa/lavoro/moglie/figli e ora sono devastato. Mi ha detto questo disgraziato che in passato ebbe diverse amanti. Un giorno, nel 2005 una di queste fece la pazza e fu costretto a confessare alla moglie a cui giurò di smettere per sempre con questo suo "vizio". Invece dopo si buttò su mia moglie, approfittando di nostra figlia malata: un plagio durato 10 anni. Che essere spregevole! Io vi ringrazio per le vostre testimonianze. Ogni giorno oscillo tra propositi di vendetta a propositi di perdono e amore. Non sono lucido e stabile. Che Dio mi aiuti. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> L'ho incontrato ancora per un caffè e per fargli alcune domande. Mi sono accorto che devo provare a ricostruire un puzzle nel mio cervello. Il puzzle del mio vissuto degli ultimi 10 anni. Non mi ero mai accorto..sono sempre stato assorto tutto casa/lavoro/moglie/figli e ora sono devastato. Mi ha detto questo disgraziato che in passato ebbe diverse amanti. Un giorno, nel 2005 una di queste fece la pazza e fu costretto a confessare alla moglie a cui giurò di smettere per sempre con questo suo "vizio". Invece dopo si buttò su mia moglie, approfittando di nostra figlia malata: un plagio durato 10 anni. Che essere spregevole! Io vi ringrazio per le vostre testimonianze. Ogni giorno oscillo tra propositi di vendetta a propositi di perdono e amore. Non sono lucido e stabile. Che Dio mi aiuti. Grazie a tutti.


Ciao, 

tua moglie sa che vi siete  incontrati ?
tra di loro è stata dichiarata la parola fine ?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> L'ho incontrato ancora per un caffè e per fargli alcune domande. Mi sono accorto che devo provare a ricostruire un puzzle nel mio cervello. Il puzzle del mio vissuto degli ultimi 10 anni. Non mi ero mai accorto..sono sempre stato assorto tutto casa/lavoro/moglie/figli e ora sono devastato. Mi ha detto questo disgraziato che in passato ebbe diverse amanti. Un giorno, nel 2005 una di queste fece la pazza e fu costretto a confessare alla moglie a cui giurò di smettere per sempre con questo suo "vizio". Invece dopo si buttò su mia moglie, approfittando di nostra figlia malata: un plagio durato 10 anni. Che essere spregevole! Io vi ringrazio per le vostre testimonianze. Ogni giorno oscillo tra propositi di vendetta a propositi di perdono e amore. Non sono lucido e stabile. Che Dio mi aiuti. Grazie a tutti.


A me è successo di peggio.
Se ne può uscire.


----------



## disincantata (28 Settembre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> L'ho incontrato ancora per un caffè e per fargli alcune domande. Mi sono accorto che devo provare a ricostruire un puzzle nel mio cervello. Il puzzle del mio vissuto degli ultimi 10 anni. Non mi ero mai accorto..sono sempre stato assorto tutto casa/lavoro/moglie/figli e ora sono devastato. Mi ha detto questo disgraziato che in passato ebbe diverse amanti. Un giorno, nel 2005 una di queste fece la pazza e fu costretto a confessare alla moglie a cui giurò di smettere per sempre con questo suo "vizio". Invece dopo si buttò su mia moglie, approfittando di nostra figlia malata: un plagio durato 10 anni. Che essere spregevole! Io vi ringrazio per le vostre testimonianze. Ogni giorno oscillo tra propositi di vendetta a propositi di perdono e amore. Non sono lucido e stabile. Che Dio mi aiuti. Grazie a tutti.



Da come  ne parli, se vostra figlia era gravamente malata, puo' davvero essere successo che il bisogno di avere chi se ne occupasse seriamentee con dedizione  l'abbia spinta oltre.

DICIAMO che potrebbe essere un attenuante.  

Sinceramente non ci ho mai pensato, ma con il senno del poi una bella storia con un chirurgo ed un chirurgo plastico mi avrebbe sollevato il morale negli anni neri della malattia di mia figlia.  ED evitato estenuanti attese ahahahah

Invece ho altri dubbi ma e' passato troppo troppo tempo per dipanare. 

Il primario faceva lo scemo co le infermiere giovani, di quello ho un netto ricordo, d'estate quando aveva la moglie al mare.

FORZA, se ne esce ma la cosa piu' logica, sarebbe tagliare con tua moglie,  se troverai la forza di farlo.

Per me e' andata diversamente, sempre mettendo  la figlia, quella malata dalla nascita,  in primo piano.  

Lo rifarei nonostante tutto.  SCOPERTO TUTTO quando avevamo 60 anni entrambi. Un po' tardi per rivoluzionare la vita.


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da come  ne parli, se vostra figlia era gravamente malata, puo' davvero essere successo che il bisogno di avere chi se ne occupasse seriamentee con dedizione  l'abbia spinta oltre.
> 
> DICIAMO che potrebbe essere un attenuante.
> 
> ...



Anche un'amica di mia mamma ieri ha scoperto tutto a 67 anni!
Lui lavora vai via e pare avesse doppia vita da anni e che candidamente ha ammesso di amare entrambe 
Il tizio in questione ha  70 anni ma dico dopo una vita insieme sei nonno ancora ste 
Cazzate 
Senza contare che anni fa Ha fatto un buco economico e lei lo ha aiutato con suoi risparmi 

Ma com'è possibile ? 

Boh .


----------



## alias75 (28 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Lutezia,

sono diversi giorni che giro sui forum e leggo storie di tradimenti e traditi.
Ebbene si anche io come te sono stato tradito da mia moglie.

Noi tendiamo a leggere le altre storie perchè inconsciamente siamo alla ricerca della pozione magica che ci faccia dimenticare in un colpo solo tutto il dolore che stiamo provando, tutta la rabbia, tutta l'umiliazione...
Ma purtroppo detto tra noi, questa pozione miracolosa non esiste.

Dobbiamo fare i conti ognuno con la nostra realtà.
Ho letto tutto ciò che hai scritto e credo di essermi fatto un idea.
Per questo provo a darti dei consigli che personalmente a me stanno aiutando un po':

1. Poniti piccoli obiettivi da raggiungere nel breve tempo e discretamente facili da raggiungere (ad esempio io mi sono iscritto in palestra, voglio vedere il mio corpo più curato essere più attraente) questa cosa aiuta a recuperare gradualmente la nostra autostima

2. Nel caso decidi di andare via, non guardare il tuo futuro con gli occhi di chi ti ha tradito (ovvero con gli occhi di tua moglie) loro hanno vissuto la loro storia e senza ti te continueranno ad incontrarsi. Se trovi che sia ingiusto che loro (gli infami) continuino ad essere "felici" mentre tu hai perso tutto, stai guardando il mondo con i loro occhi. Guarda il mondo con i tuoi occhi, iscriviti in palestra magari inizi a fare innocenti conoscenze che forse una volta avresti nascosto a tua moglie, ecco ora DEVI farlo, il futuro fa parte di te e delle tue emozioni e non DEVE essere condizionato dalle esperienze di terzi.

3. Nel caso decidi di restare, sappi che non troverai mai mai mai mai, quello che cerchi da tua moglie, tu vorrai che ti venga restituito tutto l'affetto che tu gli hai dato in questo 10 anni, lei al massimo si limiterà a dire:"lo sò ho sbagliato, ma se dobbiamo continuare allora tu devi dimenticare".
Cosa c'è da dimenticare? NIENTE caro lutezia.
La memoria fà parte della storia degli esseri umani, allora dimentichiamo anche i campi di concentramento che sono stati una cosa brutta, così domani andiamo a bruciare altri innocenti.
La memoria è storia, la memoria è esperienza, la memoria crea la personalità di ognuno di noi.
Non possiamo e non dobbiamo dimenticare, niente!
Devi solo imparare a convivere con la rabbia, il dolore e la delusione (soprattutto nei primi periodi) poi il tempo come sempre è la migliore medicina per il dolore.

4. Gli aspetti "secondari" cui ti vergogni di raccontare, ad esempio difficoltà economiche, paura di restare solo, magari anche dichiarazioni d'amore fatte a tua moglie dopo aver scoperto tutto, non devi avere paura a raccontarli.
Essere accettato per quello che sei (anche da una massa di estranei come in questo forum) aiuta tantissimo.


Per il resto ti dico che un uomo è tale solo quando dimostra di avere le palle per mantenere la propria integrità e non quando usa le palle per fare il verme.

In bocca a lupo caro


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao Lutezia,
> 
> sono diversi giorni che giro sui forum e leggo storie di tradimenti e traditi.
> Ebbene si anche io come te sono stato tradito da mia moglie.
> ...


Benvenuto


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao Lutezia,
> 
> sono diversi giorni che giro sui forum e leggo storie di tradimenti e traditi.
> Ebbene si anche io come te sono stato tradito da mia moglie.
> ...


Perfetto!
Condivido quello che hai scritto, sei un utente nuovo ma vedo con le idee piuttosto chiare.
Magari un giorno ci racconterai di te.
Edit: Benvenuto


----------



## Divì (28 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao Lutezia,
> 
> sono diversi giorni che giro sui forum e leggo storie di tradimenti e traditi.
> Ebbene si anche io come te sono stato tradito da mia moglie.
> ...


Benvenuto. :quoto:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao Lutezia,
> 
> sono diversi giorni che giro sui forum e leggo storie di tradimenti e traditi.
> Ebbene si anche io come te sono stato tradito da mia moglie.
> ...


Ottimi consigli.
Benvenuto


----------



## alias75 (29 Settembre 2016)

Grazie per il benvenuto e ricambio i saluti, scusandomi per non averlo fatto prima 

qualcuno mi chiedeva della mia storia,
sicuramente la racconterò in un 3d apparte non voglio sporcare questo di lutezia.

Vi dico solo che ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie da 40 giorni, quindi sono in piena fase di elaborazione delle emozioni.

Ma mi rendo conto che quando scrivo (e stò scrivendo tantissimo in questo periodo) la mia mente è distratta e il mio malessere tende a placarsi.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto e ricambio i saluti, scusandomi per non averlo fatto prima
> 
> qualcuno mi chiedeva della mia storia,
> sicuramente la racconterò in un 3d apparte non voglio sporcare questo di lutezia.
> ...



IO credo che mio marito debba la vita a questo forum, lo avrei sicuramente buttato fuori casa, magari dalla finestra, nelle notti che invece passavo qui per non farlo!

40gg  sono pochissimi.....si comincia a ragionare dopo 1 anno.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato. No, sono storie tristissime.
> La prima l'amante eccome se se lo sarebbe sposato. Lei ha spiegato la  loro storia come intesa intellettuale e sessuale e che lui ha sposato la  moglie per questioni di rappresentanza. Ho cercato di capire cosa  significasse. Credo di capire che la moglie ha delle caratteristiche  fisiche e di grazia che lei non ha e che lei vuole vedere importanti per  rappresentare lui come uomo con la moglie da ammirare, lei non ha  quelle qualità. Del resto il compagno di lei non è di rappresentanza,  ovvero non è un uomo di fascino o intelligente da ammirare. Il tutto è  un ripiego per trovare una volta alla settimana compensazioni per  reciproche mancanze di coraggio.
> La seconda è stata costretta a un matrimonio-azienda e ha trovato  un'evasione per sopportare una vita di lavoro da mulo da soma in un  paesino dove ogni passo è previsto e controllato. L'amante non lo  so.


Le scelte della vita sono dettate da mille fattori, ma secondo me due persone che si frequentano da lustri (definiamoli pure amanti) = amore puro, non meno degno di un amore ortodosso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le scelte della vita sono dettate da mille fattori, ma secondo me due persone che si frequentano da lustri (definiamoli pure amanti) = amore puro, non meno degno di un amore ortodosso.


Forse hai un punto di vista illuminante.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse hai un punto di vista illuminante.


No, solo non mi immagino un'intesa sessuale fuori dal matrimonio che possa durare 20 anni senza che due letteralmente si amino, gioiosamente o disperatamente (sarei abbastanza sicuro di dire anche fedelmente). E' un matrimonio senza quotidianità.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, solo non mi immagino un'intesa sessuale fuori dal matrimonio che possa durare 20 anni senza che due letteralmente si amino, gioiosamente o disperatamente (sarei abbastanza sicuro di dire anche fedelmente). E' un matrimonio senza quotidianità.


Qualcuno riesce anche a portare avanti due vite sentimentali parallele per anni e anni, due famiglie distinte con tanto di figli. 
conosco due casi.
la doppia vita è stata scoperta quando sono intervenute malattie gravi e invalidanti o morte


----------



## lutezia (10 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Le scelte della vita sono dettate da mille fattori, ma secondo me due persone che si frequentano da lustri (definiamoli pure amanti) = amore puro, non meno degno di un amore ortodosso.


grazie per il contributo. Apparentemente è un punto di vista romantico. Tuttavia non lo definirei amore puro, dato che viene vissuto in pieno egoismo, relegando il marito ufficiale al ruolo di maggiordomo, padre dei figli, cuoco, sostentatore della famiglia. E' un amore che, come dici, può essere senz'altro degno, passionale. Ma se vissuto per un decennio nella menzogna, nell'inganno, nel rischio di abbandonare casa e figli, nello sfruttamento del marito ufficiale e senza rispetto per il dolore altrui..ebbene in tutto questo c'è poca purezza e molto egoismo, secondo me.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> tua moglie sa che vi siete  incontrati ?
> tra di loro è stata dichiarata la parola fine ?


Grazie. Si l'ho detto a mia moglie. Hanno deciso di comune accordo di interrompere la loro decennale storia. Io non ho spinto molto su questa richiesta. Per me 6,8, 10 o 12 anni di tradimento non fanno differenza..Comunque mi hanno detto che non si incontreranno più..



Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è successo di peggio.
> Se ne può uscire.


speriamo: grazie!


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> grazie per il contributo. Apparentemente è un punto di vista romantico. Tuttavia non lo definirei amore puro, dato che viene vissuto in pieno egoismo, relegando il marito ufficiale al ruolo di maggiordomo, padre dei figli, cuoco, sostentatore della famiglia. E' un amore che, come dici, può essere senz'altro degno, passionale. Ma se vissuto per un decennio nella menzogna, nell'inganno, nel rischio di abbandonare casa e figli, nello sfruttamento del marito ufficiale e senza rispetto per il dolore altrui..ebbene in tutto questo c'è poca purezza e molto egoismo, secondo me.


e parecchio che non scrivi,
come stai?


----------



## lutezia (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma in definitiva, la liberazione sessuale iniziata ormai 50 anni fa non doveva restituirci la libertà di scegliere secondo i nostri sentimenti ed i nostri gusti? Non doveva forse rendere alle donne quello che la storia di oscurantismo e di condizionamenti sociali oppressivi toglieva?
> Ed invece constato che continua a funzionare la pressione sociale, l'apparenza, l'opportunità, il perbenismo di facciata.
> quando non anche la trasgressione incanalata e stereotipata di rapporti clandestini a "terapia sostitutiva" di quelli reali.


Io sono sempre stato molto aperto e tollerante, per cultira ed educazione. Tuttavia questa storia mi ha insegnato che non si può parlare di "gusti", quando hai una famiglia con figli, tra cui un disabile e delle responsabilità precise.
Attento a non confondere perbenismo e apparenza con responsabilità e impegno sociale e familiare. 
Una moglie, per me, può essere libera di avere qualche avventura a seconda dei sui "gusti", ma se si sottrare con egoismo, ipocrisia, inganno al progetto di una vita ed ai suoi figli, questa non è liberazione sessuale. In Italia, non funziona così, mi spiace. Può darsi che funzioni in altri sistemi dove i figli sono cresciuti dal welfare di stato.


----------



## lutezia (10 Ottobre 2016)

Io sto sempre maluccio: attacchi di panico improvvisi, depressione, ma cerco di farmi forza e controllarmi. Grazie. Ho letto che anche tu condividi questa pena: coraggio..il male è comune!
Lo shock continua...non è facile..mia moglie è sempre stata così (apparentemente) ligia alle regole, così (apparentemente) disinteressata al sesso, così (apparentemente) rispettosa della famiglia....
A ciò si aggiunga che io sono un uomo attraente, di 15 anni più giovane del suo amente, sono una persona stimata, fedele e rispettosa: perchè è successo a me???? 
Ti ringrazio tanto per il tuo intervento molto utile e puntuale. 
Mi iscriverò in palestra..non l'ho mai fatto, ma proverò.
Sto provando con fatica a seguire il punto 3 e provare ad andare avanti. Come San Giuseppe: sopportare senza provare capire questo mistero, questa disgrazia inspiegabile che mi è capitata.
Mi hai detto una cosa importante. Gli psicologi parlano di scotomizzazione, rimozione del dolore e dimenticanza.
Ma invece hai ragione tu. Non dimentichiamo. Non è possibile. Dobbiamo avere presente quello che è successo. Sempre.
Adesso è il momento più difficile perchè si continua a fare scoperte..il telefonino segreto, la serata nascosta, il regalo per l'amante...e poi si è circondati da detonatori..il modello dell'auto dell'amante,  la visita domiciliare del pediatra, l'hotel a ore...Ma voglio sperare che, come dici tu, il tempo guarirà la ferita. Senza dimenticare.
In bocca al lupo anche a te!



alias75 ha detto:


> Ciao Lutezia,
> 
> sono diversi giorni che giro sui forum e leggo storie di tradimenti e traditi.
> Ebbene si anche io come te sono stato tradito da mia moglie.
> ...


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato molto aperto e tollerante, per cultira ed educazione. Tuttavia questa storia mi ha insegnato che non si può parlare di "gusti", quando hai una famiglia con figli, tra cui un disabile e delle responsabilità precise.
> Attento a non confondere perbenismo e apparenza con responsabilità e impegno sociale e familiare.
> *Una moglie, per me, può essere libera di avere qualche avventura a seconda dei sui "gusti"*, ma se si sottrare con egoismo, ipocrisia, inganno al progetto di una vita ed ai suoi figli, questa non è liberazione sessuale. In Italia, non funziona così, mi spiace. Può darsi che funzioni in altri sistemi dove i figli sono cresciuti dal welfare di stato.


No, per me no. 
Per quello che puo valere ho sempre detto a mia moglie: -Ti sia chiaro cosa sono per te.-
Altrimenti posso vivere anche da solo, benissimo. Il benessere dei miei figli viene prima del mio orgoglio, sicuramente, non certo prima della mia dignità, e non è per me, è per loro.
Non pretendo che il mio modo di vedere le cose sia di tutti ovviamente, l'importante è che ciascuno si assuma anche però la responsabilità delle sue azioni e dei suoi pensieri. 
Fino in fondo.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' un matrimonio senza quotidianità.


Il matrimonio perfetto.


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Io sto sempre maluccio: attacchi di panico improvvisi, depressione, ma cerco di farmi forza e controllarmi. Grazie. Ho letto che anche tu condividi questa pena: coraggio..il male è comune!
> Lo shock continua...non è facile..mia moglie è sempre stata così (apparentemente) ligia alle regole, così (apparentemente) disinteressata al sesso, così (apparentemente) rispettosa della famiglia....
> A ciò si aggiunga che io sono un uomo attraente, di 15 anni più giovane del suo amente, sono una persona stimata, fedele e rispettosa: perchè è successo a me????
> Ti ringrazio tanto per il tuo intervento molto utile e puntuale.
> ...


Le scoperte che stai facendo sono importanti.
Anche se provocano picchi di rabbia, servono a capire.
Hai bisogno di capire e renderti conto quante sono le cose che devi perdonare.
Servono perchè hai bisogno di vedere se almeno adesso tua moglie è sincera.

In realtà avrai momenti dove ti sentirai un imbecille, perchè inizierai a rivedere alcuni episodi dove avresti potuto essere più attento (penserai di essere stato un cieco imbecille).
Ti sentirai come l'ultimo idiota che è venuto a sapere questa storia.
Tutto questo metterà seriamente in discussione la scelta di rimanere.

E proprio in questo momento vorresti sentirti dire da tua moglie "non lasciarmi, farò di tutto per cercare di trattenerti"
Lei forse lo dirà a modo suo e tu non lo capirai, continuerai a sentirti di essere preso in giro.

Insomma è un percorso che và fatto con noi stessi prima ma anche tua moglie gioca un ruolo fondamentale.
Il cambiamento deve essere fatto in maniera radicale.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il benessere dei miei figli viene prima del mio orgoglio, sicuramente, non certo prima della mia dignità, e non è per me, è per loro.


Frase perfetta per [MENTION=6768]Franky[/MENTION].
E comunque Spleen potresti farmi un esempio relativo ad orgoglio ed un altro relativo a dignità ?
Grazie.


----------



## lutezia (10 Ottobre 2016)

Caro alias75, ti stimo tantissimo.
Leggere tutto il tuo post mi ha fatto molto meglio delle varie sedute di psicoanalisi, che sono servite solo a sfogarmi.
Condividere con una persona come te, che sento affine, non solo per il problema comune, ma per la vicinanza di sentimenti è molto importante e terapeutico.
Anche io voglio provare a scrivere come te i miei capitoli di rabbia. Rabbia che non ho mai mostrato, ingoiando senza farmi mai vedere da nessuno, tantomeno dai figli.
Diversamente da te non mi sono mai posto il problema di "rimanere". Anche se la cecità della confusione e del rancore prendessero il sopravvento nel mio cervello, io rimarrei a casa con i figli. Sarebbe lei, casomai, a doversene andare, dopo un decennio di inganni.
Inoltre non sono stato proprio un cieco...mia moglie è stata davvero brava..un genio del crimine a nascondere alla perfezione gli ultimi 10 anni di tradimento. Io non ho rivelato subito la scoperta, che ho fatto in segreto.
Non ci credevo, volevo capire, volevo conferme.
E questo è stato il mio male. Vorrei capire cosa ne pensi al riguardo.
Le conferme che io ho avuto sono state registrazioni, pedinamenti, intercettazioni, foto.
E questo è stato un male. Un male infinito perchè ho sentito delle parole, delle intimità familiari violate che non avrei mai voluto sentire. Queste conferme che mi sono cercato sono state delle coltellate mortali. Sarebbe stato meglio immaginare, non sapere. 
Ho fatto autoanalisi, continuo a non trovare nulla, nemmeno un episodio in cui io abbia da rimproverarmi. Sono sempre stato un padre e un marito perfetto: premuroso, sano, generoso, rispettoso.
La prima cosa che vorrei capire è perchè mia moglie non ha cheisto scusa e non provi vergogna per avere frequentato alberghi a ore per anni con il pediatra di famiglia...ormai non le chiedevano nemmeno il documento...
Due righe di scuse, un minimo di pentimento: perchè tanta ingratitudine?





alias75 ha detto:


> Le scoperte che stai facendo sono importanti.
> Anche se provocano picchi di rabbia, servono a capire.
> Hai bisogno di capire e renderti conto quante sono le cose che devi perdonare.
> Servono perchè hai bisogno di vedere se almeno adesso tua moglie è sincera.
> ...


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Frase perfetta per @_Franky_.
> E comunque Spleen potresti farmi un esempio relativo ad orgoglio ed un altro relativo a dignità ?
> Grazie.


Mi rendo conto che non è una distinzione facile. 
Direi che l'orgoglio ha molto a che fare con l'immagine di noi stessi che ci autoproiettiamo.
La dignità con quello che in realtà siamo.
Non penso che essere consapevoli completamente di questo sia agevole, ma se il nostro orgoglio ferito, ci puo stare per riportarci appunto con i piedi per terra, la nostra dignità calpestata ci porta inesorabilmente a scelte di tipo etico, importanti, in bene o in male.
Tradimento reiterato e continuato, denota non debolezza soltanto, lascia trasparire pure disprezzo del valore del rapporto di coppia ufficiale.
E io di fronte a questo non i fermerei, contrasta con la mia dignità innata di persona. I miei figli capirebbero benissimo.


----------



## alias75 (10 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Caro alias75, ti stimo tantissimo.
> Leggere tutto il tuo post mi ha fatto molto meglio delle varie sedute di psicoanalisi, che sono servite solo a sfogarmi.
> Condividere con una persona come te, che sento affine, non solo per il problema comune, ma per la vicinanza di sentimenti è molto importante e terapeutico.
> Anche io voglio provare a scrivere come te i miei capitoli di rabbia. Rabbia che non ho mai mostrato, ingoiando senza farmi mai vedere da nessuno, tantomeno dai figli.
> ...


Questa forma di empatia è molto frequente, anche io quando mi sono registrato qui ho sentito di essere "compreso".

Per quanto riguarda il consiglio che mi chiedi devo fare prima una precisazione.
Ogni storia è un evento a se stante.
Spesso le emozioni che si provano sono le stesse per tutti, ma l'aspetto "mentale" con cui affrontare le situazioni varia da persona a persona.


_Non ci credevo, volevo capire, volevo conferme.
E questo è stato il mio male. Vorrei capire cosa ne pensi al riguardo.
Le conferme che io ho avuto sono state registrazioni, pedinamenti, intercettazioni, foto.
E questo è stato un male. Un male infinito perchè ho sentito delle parole, delle intimità familiari violate che non avrei mai voluto sentire. Queste conferme che mi sono cercato sono state delle coltellate mortali. Sarebbe stato meglio immaginare, non sapere. 

_Io ho recuperato oltre 700 sms cancellati, oltre 200 messaggi facebook e decine di conversazioni messanger.
Posso capire come ti senti, la mia però è stata una scelta voluta, io volevo sapere per capire realmente quale era la situazione.
Ritengo che non sapere (almeno per come sono fatto io) sarebbe peggio, perchè avresti il tarlo perpetuo di cosa hanno fatto, dove l'hanno fatto, etc etc
E' vero che la realtà alcune volte può superare l'immaginazione ma meglio sapere la verità e cercare di trovare una strada per affrontarla che passare l'intera vita a combattere un mostro di cui non si conosce neanche il volto.

_Ho fatto autoanalisi, continuo a non trovare nulla, nemmeno un episodio in cui io abbia da rimproverarmi. Sono sempre stato un padre e un marito perfetto: premuroso, sano, generoso, rispettoso.
La prima cosa che vorrei capire è perchè mia moglie non ha cheisto scusa e non provi vergogna per avere frequentato alberghi a ore per anni con il pediatra di famiglia...ormai non le chiedevano nemmeno il documento...
Due righe di scuse, un minimo di pentimento: perchè tanta ingratitudine?

_Spesso ciò che manca realmente è il dialogo nella coppia.
Il parlare del più e del meno è normale quando si vive sotto lo stesso tetto, quello che invece è più complicato è parlare in maniera intima delle proprie difficoltà, senza sentirsi giudicati.
Nel corso degli anni la vita matrimoniale subisce delle interferenze esterne (lavoro, figli, malattie) che portano entrambi i partner ad affrontare i problemi ognuno per proprio conto.
Il perchè è semplice: perchè quando ci si conosce si idealizza una persona, in un certo senso di firma un patto ci si promette "io non cambierò mai, perchè sò di piacerti così come sono" questo patto che durante la fase iniziale del rapporto crea complicità e ci fà sentire apprezzati, diventa un peso enorme con cui confrontarci quando poi col passare degli anni dentro di noi avvengono cambiamenti che non vogliamo confidare all'altro per paura di essere giudicati.
Tua moglie non ti chiede scusa perchè la relazione è durata molto tempo.
Le scuse servono quando ci si rende conto di commettere un'errore e non quando si viene scoperti.
Non voglio essere troppo duro, ma le scuse servono quando si commette un errore non quando si fà una scelta (che magari potrebbe anche essere sbagliata).
A mia moglie ho detto che non voglio più sentire parlare di errore perchè l'errore è quando ti accorgi che dopo il primo approccio ne sarebbero seguiti altri che avrebbero portato poi a tradire.
Ma quando si sceglie di continuare a frequentare un'altro non è più un errore ma, appunto, una scelta.

Metti da parte (quando ci riesci) la logica e la morale.
Inizia a fare cose tue, cose che deve farti piacere farle e non pensare che tua moglie potrebbe vederle come cose inusuali, pensa solo che servono a te e basta.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Questa forma di empatia è molto frequente, anche io quando mi sono registrato qui ho sentito di essere "compreso".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il consiglio che mi chiedi devo fare prima una precisazione.
> Ogni storia è un evento a se stante.
> ...


Standing ovation :umile:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Questa forma di empatia è molto frequente, anche io quando mi sono registrato qui ho sentito di essere "compreso".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il consiglio che mi chiedi devo fare prima una precisazione.
> Ogni storia è un evento a se stante.
> ...


"È stato un errore " mi stimola istinti violenti.
Ma è l'espressione più usata dai traditori scoperti.
Vorrei capire cosa intendono davvero.
Credo che erano davvero convinti che potesse restare una cosa individuale e ininfluente sulla coppia e l'errore è consistito nel fatto che non è andata così. Quindi un errore di valutazione, non un errore il tradimento.
Quindi si può tentare di capire come poteva essere vissuto come un fatto separato dalla coppia.


----------



## gianluvis (24 Ottobre 2016)

Carissimo.
io ho una situazione simile alla sua , il mio consiglio e da aspettare qualche mese e vedere  lei come si comporta , e poi decidere se stare con lei oppure no , nel frattempo lei riuscirà a recupere le sue forze per la decisione.   
Cordiali  saluti


----------



## lutezia (26 Ottobre 2016)

Scusate se scrivo solo per ringraziarVi degli interventi che mi aiutano tanto. Grazie.
Vorrei scrivere, contribuire, analizzare, aiutare anche voi del forum, ma sono tanto confuso e instabile.
Dico solo che ho trovato presso il Tribunale ecclesiastico della mia città un consultorio gratuito con delle psicologhe che possono darci una mano. Io ci sto provando, con alterne fortune. So però mai riuscirò ad elaborare e capire la disgrazia che mi è capitata. Vorrei tanto che ci fosse stata una causa, una motivazione. Inizialmente lei è stata plagiata, poi forse si è anche innamorata..ma poi..nei 10 anni seguenti? Nessun progetto, nessuna evoluzione..solo centinaia di squallidi incontri nascosti senza costruire nulla..
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Scusate se scrivo solo per ringraziarVi degli interventi che mi aiutano tanto. Grazie.
> Vorrei scrivere, contribuire, analizzare, aiutare anche voi del forum, ma sono tanto confuso e instabile.
> Dico solo che ho trovato presso il Tribunale ecclesiastico della mia città un consultorio gratuito con delle psicologhe che possono darci una mano. Io ci sto provando, con alterne fortune. So però mai riuscirò ad elaborare e capire la disgrazia che mi è capitata. Vorrei tanto che ci fosse stata una causa, una motivazione. Inizialmente lei è stata plagiata, poi forse si è anche innamorata..ma poi..nei 10 anni seguenti? Nessun progetto, nessuna evoluzione..solo centinaia di squallidi incontri nascosti senza costruire nulla..
> Grazie a tutti.


Perché squallidi?


----------



## gianluvis (27 Ottobre 2016)

Io sono nuono di questo furum lo trovo  molto interessante non so se hai letto la mia storia? 
Nel tua caso, l'hai scoperto  senza volerlo vero e da quando ho capito non te l'aspettavi vero ,   secondo me se non l'avessi saputo poteva duare ancora tanti anni.  Adesso come stai?  da quando e sucesso .  
saluti


----------



## Django (28 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni. Con mia moglie ci conosciamo da quando ne avevamo 10. Siamo sempre stati insieme. Una splendida famiglia, due figli di 14 e 13 anni che adoriamo, mai un litigio. Abbiamo dei buoni lavori, ottimi amici, vita sociale ottima, con belle vacanze e passatempi e ci siamo sempre amati con la complicità e l’affetto che contraddistingue chi si conosce da una vita ed ha sempre condiviso tutto. Non voglio autoincensarmi ma sono sempre stato un marito e padre esemplare. L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi...ma ho sempre pensato che fosse una fisiologica conseguenza dell’età e della nostra lunga storia.
> Improvvisamente, la scorsa primavera, vedo mia moglie uscire da un albergo a ore con il pediatra di famiglia, anch’egli sposato con due figli. Le settimane seguenti la seguo o la faccio seguire e scopro che si incontrava con lui quasi tutti i pomeriggi: in auto, in motel, negli studi medici, ecc.
> Dopo qualche mese decido di parlarle in modo del tutto civile, con calma ed equilibrio. Rimango sorpreso dalla sua reazione che è tranquilla e composta (“sono cose che capitano”, “è successo anche a me”, “lui è così attraente”…). Mi dice che è stata una doppia vita parallela e che, come io non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia, anche lei non ha mai mancato. Capisco che lei ha sempre vissuto questa storia come un hobby e ci accordiamo per rinsaldare i nostri rapporti che, in effetti stanno procedendo bene.
> Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!! Decido di incontrare il pediatra che si mostra pentito e deciso a troncare. Quando gli faccio capire che sono in possesso di registrazioni che lo riguardano mentre prescrive terapie al telefono mentre si fa fare delle fellatio in strada provo pena per lui.
> ...


10 anni sono pazzeschi.
Chiedi la separazione. Nel frattempo ti consiglio di farti aiutare dallo psicologo per gestire questa situazione davvero terribile.
Riesco solo ad immaginare la botta!
E lascia stare il discorso figli . Non pensare minimamente di stare assieme a lei solo per i figli . Non ci riusciresti e la serenità familiare è ormai compromessa. Piuttosto cercate di separarvi in modo civile.


----------



## lutezia (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché squallidi?


Vedi Brunetta ho dato questo giudizio soprattutto perchè in 10 anni si sono sempre incontrati di nascosto sottoterra come dei topi. Mai una passeggiata (lui è conosciutissimo in città), mai una serata...solo incontri clandestini in pessime e sporche pensioni a una stella, nonostante lui sia ricchissimo... Mai un regalo, mai un progetto, mai uno slancio...solo sveltine in macchina, in cantina, sesso in luride pensioni. Per un decennio. Non è squallore questo?


----------



## ilnikko (28 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Scusate se scrivo solo per ringraziarVi degli interventi che mi aiutano tanto. Grazie.
> Vorrei scrivere, contribuire, analizzare, aiutare anche voi del forum, ma sono tanto confuso e instabile.
> Dico solo che ho trovato presso il Tribunale ecclesiastico della mia città un consultorio gratuito con delle psicologhe che possono darci una mano. Io ci sto provando, con alterne fortune. So però mai riuscirò ad elaborare e capire* la disgrazia che mi è capitata*. Vorrei tanto che ci fosse stata una causa, una motivazione. Inizialmente lei è stata plagiata, poi forse si è anche innamorata..ma poi..nei 10 anni seguenti? Nessun progetto, nessuna evoluzione..solo centinaia di squallidi incontri nascosti senza costruire nulla..
> Grazie a tutti.


Ciao, capisco che tu stia ancora male ma personalmente credo che le disgrazie siano altre cose. Non voglio minimamente sminuire ma non la chiamerei così. L'hai definita bene tu, una lunga storia di solo sesso senza nessuna progettualità.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Vedi Brunetta ho dato questo giudizio soprattutto perchè in 10 anni si sono sempre incontrati di nascosto sottoterra come dei topi. Mai una passeggiata (lui è conosciutissimo in città), mai una serata...solo incontri clandestini in pessime e sporche pensioni a una stella, nonostante lui sia ricchissimo... Mai un regalo, mai un progetto, mai uno slancio...solo sveltine in macchina, in cantina, sesso in luride pensioni. Per un decennio. Non è squallore questo?


Se ti fa stare meglio e vuoi pensare questo, va bene.
Io credo che invece si dovrebbe pensare che è tutto normale, come ogni relazione, con dei limiti intrinsechi.
Lo squallore è nelle menzogne. Voglio dire che ha messo squallore tra di voi. E questo per me è molto più grave.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao, capisco che tu stia ancora male ma personalmente credo che le disgrazie siano altre cose. Non voglio minimamente sminuire ma non la chiamerei così. L'hai definita bene tu, una lunga storia di solo sesso senza nessuna progettualità.


Beh è anche una bella disgrazia.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare meglio e vuoi pensare questo, va bene.
> Io credo che invece si dovrebbe pensare che è tutto normale, come ogni relazione, con dei limiti intrinsechi.
> Lo squallore è nelle menzogne. Voglio dire che ha messo squallore tra di voi. E questo per me è molto più grave.


Concordo


----------



## Piperita (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica ha avuto una storia parallela per vent'anni, il martedì. Non abbiamo avuto occasione di riparlarne, ha un negozio la vedo "ciao" e basta, quindi potrebbe essere continuata. Tra l'altro lei non è sposata, convive da 25 anni, non ha figli. L'amante è sposato, forse un figlio.
> Ma loro vanno bene come amanti.
> 
> Un'altra ha l'amante del giovedì da trent'anni, è anche nonna, penso anche l'amante.
> ...


wow e non le hai crocifisse?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> wow e non le hai crocifisse?


Dopo decenni io ho solo cercato di capire.

Ma come diceva Don Lisarder "il coraggio uno nn può darselo da solo". Quindi chi è vigliacco non trova soluzioni.


----------



## Piperita (28 Ottobre 2016)

lutezia ha detto:


> Ho 50 anni. Con mia moglie ci conosciamo da quando ne avevamo 10. Siamo sempre stati insieme. Una splendida famiglia, due figli di 14 e 13 anni che adoriamo, mai un litigio. Abbiamo dei buoni lavori, ottimi amici, vita sociale ottima, con belle vacanze e passatempi e ci siamo sempre amati con la complicità e l’affetto che contraddistingue chi si conosce da una vita ed ha sempre condiviso tutto. Non voglio autoincensarmi ma sono sempre stato un marito e padre esemplare. L’unico rimpianto è che i rapporti sessuali con mia moglie, dalla nascita dei figli in poi, sono diventati sempre più radi e frettolosi...ma ho sempre pensato che fosse una fisiologica conseguenza dell’età e della nostra lunga storia.
> Improvvisamente, la scorsa primavera, vedo mia moglie uscire da un albergo a ore con il pediatra di famiglia, anch’egli sposato con due figli. Le settimane seguenti la seguo o la faccio seguire e scopro che si incontrava con lui quasi tutti i pomeriggi: in auto, in motel, negli studi medici, ecc.
> Dopo qualche mese decido di parlarle in modo del tutto civile, con calma ed equilibrio. Rimango sorpreso dalla sua reazione che è tranquilla e composta (“sono cose che capitano”, “è successo anche a me”, “lui è così attraente”…). Mi dice che è stata una doppia vita parallela e che, come io non ho mai fatto mancare nulla alla famiglia, anche lei non ha mai mancato. Capisco che lei ha sempre vissuto questa storia come un hobby e ci accordiamo per rinsaldare i nostri rapporti che, in effetti stanno procedendo bene.
> Nel corso delle settimane seguenti vengo a sapere che la storia di mia moglie va avanti da quasi 10 ANNI!!!! Decido di incontrare il pediatra che si mostra pentito e deciso a troncare. Quando gli faccio capire che sono in possesso di registrazioni che lo riguardano mentre prescrive terapie al telefono mentre si fa fare delle fellatio in strada provo pena per lui.
> ...


La cosa che mi stranisce è che in questi dieci anni siete stati genitori esemplari,felici,etc...all'improvviso scopri che ti tradisce e cambia la tua vita, anche se in realtà è cambiata da un pò, solo che occhio non vede cuore non duole,se tu non lo avessi scoperto saresti rimasto tranquillamente con lei.Prova a riflettere su questa cosa. Questa è la donna con cui vuoi passare il resto della vita perché è una brava persona, una brava madre, è in gamba pur sapendo che ha avuto delle debolezze oppure no?


----------



## Piperita (28 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo decenni io ho solo cercato di capire.
> 
> Ma come diceva Don Lisarder "il coraggio uno nn può darselo da solo". Quindi chi è vigliacco non trova soluzioni.


Su questo concordo.Io ho sempre saputo di essere vigliacca e non lo nascondo


----------



## Piperita (28 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché 10 sono proprio tantini
> Allora io ne ho fatto 4 vedendoci due volte al mese ma sentendosi sempre
> Però io vivevo da sola cioè non avevo nessuno in casa la sera ampi spazi anche perché mio marito non mi chiamava di certo ecc ecc
> Ma vivendo insieme ma come funziona torni la sera e ti cacci nel letto con il marito dopo aver fatto sesso fuori ?
> ...


Scusa eh, ma stiamo giocando a sette e mezzo o meglio a quattro e mezzo?Fino a 4 va bene e dopo si sballa


----------



## Carola (28 Ottobre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma stiamo giocando a sette e mezzo o meglio a quattro e mezzo?Fino a 4 va bene e dopo si sballa


No

Ma appiglio o io non avevo vita esemplare felicità ecc
Non cerco scuse sia chiaro solo non so come si faccia a fare così X anni tornando a casa sera mettendosi nello stesso
Letto e via andare ..

Io tornavo non C era lui ecc ecc


----------

